# Maybe we'll go to Greece April 2013



## brimo

Hi Everyone

We have been visiting Spain for some years now, twice a year for two months at a time so this year fancy a change.

We've done Belgium, Luxembourg, the Rhine and Mosul valleys and been to Italy to Venice, Ravenna, Pisa etc.

So, for a change we are thinking of venturing to Greece maybe leaving Uk just before Easter ie around 22nd March or just after Easter about April 6th. trip will be for two months all told so will be back in UK about early June.

The problem we have is the boat journey, not being good sailors. I have read up on various threads and it can obviously be quite expensive, up to €700 return (am I correct) But we also realise that it is also expensive by road with the cost of deisel etc.

I have read some horror stories on here and this is what is putting us off. Ideally we'd like to get on a boat, don't mind travelling half-way down the Italian coast if it saves us money, we use A roads anyway so haven't a problem with that and so no toll costs, and then park somewhere on the boat and be able to use the motorhome.

Have got the ASCII book and Camperstop for when in Greece. We wildcamp for the total 2 months when in Spain but we know all the spots so are prepared to do an assortment of ASCI and wild-camping when in Greece. ASCI when we want to visit historical sites or Athens or other such places. Wildcamping when we are chilling near a beach.

Want to start an interesting thread here so would appreciate any advice or help you can give.

Our van by the way is a 2004 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G, 3.8 tonnes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addie

We spent 10 weeks in Greece (wild camping all but 2 nights) in 2012. This was at the end of the season (Sept onwards) when all the tourists had gone home and we had the beaches to ourselves - I'm not sure when the season starts, however. I'm told they are much less tolerant of free campers in season.

The ferry was about £200 one way from Patras to Ancona which I didn't think was too bad. Crossing was fine, but it was outside of the "camp on board" times when you can stay in your van.

If you don't fancy the ferry, there is always via Bulgaria (the route we did) or Albania (which Don Madge does regularly, I believe). This allows for a great circular route.

Greece was getting very expensive when we left, food was much cheaper to buy in Italy as was Diesel - but the Greeks need our money so don't let that put you off too much.

Most of the information about where we stayed can be found on our blog. We couldn't leave!
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece

Forum member PeeJay also keeps a great list of Wild Camping locations, some of which we contributed to on our return: http://goo.gl/maps/Tehqr


----------



## brimo

Thanks for that Addie, some good info there.

Are we correct in presuming that April and May would not be classed as being in-season and would the camping season have begun then?


----------



## peejay

Hi Brimo,

Greece is no longer the cheap destination that it used to be a few years ago and the ferry prices have also shot up unfortunately, having said that its still a great destination for motorhomes, we've visted regularly over the years and will do so in the future.
You come into the low season category for the ferries so an open return should cost around 500 - 600 €uros for an up to 8mtr van & 2 pax depending on carrier, just shop around.
We've never had a rough crossing yet so you should be ok.
Have a look at >this< previous thread about the 2013 ferries and prices, Minoan do a good deal wth an inside cabin and a meal for the price of deck passage if that is your preference and the other operators do camping on board for their routes if you want to sleep in the van for the crossing.
You also need to be aware that the prices for crossings are fixed but they can sometimes slap a fuel surcharge on at short notice because of the current volatile prices in Italy. We got charged an extra €45 on our return trip last year.
For wildcamping, you will be fine at this time of year, it usually starts to get busy around the end of June.
As mentioned, have a look at my wildcamping map for a few off grid options, which helps to offset the other costs, I can sort you out with some POI's if you use a satnav.

Never done it overland yet but would think it would be a long old haul for a 2 month trip.

The other option is the longer drive down through Italy and the shorter sea crossing, Don Madge might be able to advise on that as he has done it a few times.

Despite some fairly negative points above, I'd still recommend you go and once you are there you'll love it.

Pete


----------



## darach

Hi, We went to Greece from south of Scotland to Ancona, boat across to Igoumenitsa, then drove south for a couple of hundred kms and then north up into the hills and across to Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary, Czech Rep back through Germany and Holland and ferry back to Newcastle. Just over 8000kms. We left on 20 April and got back on the 28 June. Nowhere was busy except the ferry to Greece. I thought Greece was great and so easy. In the 3 weeks we had in Greece we did not stay in a camp site. All our information was gained from Addie and Peejay. I will definitely go again but I think I would go to Venice and get the ferry down and back. If I could get insurance for Albania, Montenegro etc then I would drive back that way. 
Bulgaria and Romania was great but it was a long way and the roads terrible!!!!!!! Hungary, Czech Rep spot on.
If you do go and drive round remember Bulgaria, Romania and Hungary you need to buy a vignette approx 20 euro for each country for 7 days. Czech rep can be done without a pyramid box as long as you check their map beforehand to see which roads you are allowed to use free. Austria is the same but they are very cheeky and near all the borders they have short sections with over 3.5 ban.
We crossed with Minoan lines to Igoumenitsa because only a small percentage were getting off there on its way to Patra we were last on to the ferry with artics, all parked in different directions. The loading and unloading was absolute chaos, worst I have ever seen so I think that by going from Venice to Patra would be easier, as you are getting off at the end of the line. Also the boat we were on didn't do camping on board but we booked inclusive camping which gave us a free cabin and a meal. A couple we met on the ferry had booked thinking they were staying in their van. They paid more than us and didn't get a cabin. Had to sleep on the seats upstairs. Derek


----------



## brimo

How much was your crossing Derek if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## orange22

You need to look at the ferries early. We managed 40% off because we booked a ferry in Jan for September We did ancona to patras which is ideal for the Pelopponese where you can wildcamp on all the beaches with free hot water in the beach showers. Best wildcamping anywhere!


----------



## darach

Hi, We didn't prebook the ferry but I got a Minoan Lines bonus card which is free of the internet from their own web site. I went into the office at the port on the day they were sailing. The girl mentioned 6 metres and I didn't argue and we paid about 250 euro as far as I remember which included the cabin and a meal for two. Again I think it should have been about 350 euro for 7.5 metres.
Derek


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Brimo,

Greece is a wonderful place for touring in a motorhome especially out of the main season. Due to arthritis in my hands I can no longer type for any length of time but I can point you in the right direction for info. Some have already given you advice but the following sites will help you. Most of the trips we have down to Greece and Eastern Europe are on the Magbaz site,

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/section/8/30/
http://www.langdale-associates.com/greece_2006/greece_2006.htm

I can highly recommend Crete see http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/937/30/

Now that Bulgaria and Romania are in the EU it's a fairly straight forward drive through the Balkans. If you are adventurous Albania/Montenegro/Macedonia are well worth a visit.

We are in Turkey at present and used the Minoan inclusive camper, cabin and free meal for €247 from Ancona to Igoumenitsa, you can go on to Patras for the same price.

Try and avoid the week before and the week after Easter as the ferries get busy with Germans or it did before the Greek crisis arose.

You can check on the problems in Greece at http://livingingreece.gr/strikes/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## brimo

Hi Guys

many thanks for all your amazing info. Time to digest it all !!

I will be back soon with more questions no doubt !!


----------



## brimo

Hi Guys

OK I have some sort of dates in mind, looks like it'll be something like Ancona leaving for Patras about April 20th

The leaving Patras on about Sat 25th May

Seems to be getting some good prices on-line at this moment in time. 

Anek Superfast looks to be about €492.20

Question: Is it best to book on-line now or wait till we get there? I'm presuming best to book now but how do I keep a return open?

Thanks in advance


----------



## peejay

Brimo,

I would book before you go if you are certain of your sailing date.

Just turning up and booking can be OK and you will pay the same as the online price but there is always the possibility that you won't be able to get on the crossing you planned for, important if you have time constraints.

The open return is just that, you pay for the return crossing up front and just turn up at the docks and book on the next available return crossing or phone a few days in advance once you know when you are returning.

If you would rather have a ticket/invoice in your hand rather than just an online ref no then get an agent like Viamare to do the legwork for you, I have used them before and can recommend them, they get their commision from the ferry company and don't charge you any extra above the online price.

http://www.viamare.com/contact-us.htm

I would also have a contingency budget for the possibility of any extra fuel surcharges being slapped on after booking.

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel

A bit of historical data:

When I worked in the Film industry, we took a generator and lighting truck across Europe and down to Athens, in the days when Yugoslavia existed as a country and as a through-route to Greece. 

We stayed at the Intercontinental Hotel in Belgrade, with our two trucks in the car park  

Basically it was a bit wild and woolly going through Yugoslavia, although the people were great. I wouldn't try that route now, as the breakup has left you with a whole load of individual countries to get through, and none of them are reliably policed. Fuel was in short supply, many of the motorway services had large queues of cars etc waiting for a fuel tanker to arrive. We had long-range tanks and had filled up before leaving Austria. 

On the basis of our experience coming down, we decided that we would do the Italian route going back, and we booked the boat from Patras to Brindisi.

It was a fairly smooth trip but a huge thunderstorm in the bay stopped the ship docking for a few hours.

The crossing was fine and we had a cabin, so pretty comfortable, and then we drove back up Italy, through Switzerland, germany and then Belgium for the ferry.

You could take a wide excursion through Bulgaria/Hungary, but if it was me doing that trip again, I'd go Italy both ways.

Peter


----------



## brimo

I wrote



> Anek Superfast looks to be about €492.20


This is for <6m but if I put in over 6m I get €664.20

Can I ask "Do they ever check your length?"


----------



## Don_Madge

Never had the length checked anywhere except in Norway. Usually the Greek ferries are so busy loading you are just waved aboard and your tickets grabbed as you approach the ramps.

Of course


----------



## nicholsong

Don

I agree Greek ferries do just grab the ticket without much checking and I am sure it is easy for you in the Freedom but I wonder if my Arto might attract further inspection.

Does the vehicle length appear on the ticket?

What is the weather like in Fethiye this week? It seems to have been a bit wet in Oren this week - in Basia's sister's house that has unfortunately included inside as well as out  

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Don
> 
> I agree Greek ferries do just grab the ticket without much checking and I am sure it is easy for you in the Freedom but I wonder if my Arto might attract further inspection.


Geoff,

My Hymer is actually 5.99m long :wink: but it 'looks' alot longer in the flesh, they've never queried my length yet.

You might be the unlucky one though. :lol:

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

nicholsong said:


> Don
> 
> I agree Greek ferries do just grab the ticket without much checking and I am sure it is easy for you in the Freedom but I wonder if my Arto might attract further inspection.
> 
> Does the vehicle length appear on the ticket?
> 
> What is the weather like in Fethiye this week? It seems to have been a bit wet in Oren this week - in Basia's sister's house that has unfortunately included inside as well as out
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,

On the Minoan tickets only a code is shown for the length in my case VC(Vehicle Category)D2. With the box on the back we are just under the 6 metres but looks smaller as it's a panel van conversion.

The weather has been mixed for the last week or so, 4/5 days of wall to wall sunshine then a couple of showery days. At 3 am this morning there was a hail storm and it really chucked them down the noise was horrendous. We had one cold snap when the garden suffered but we are at 200 metres altitude, Fethiye being at sea level got away with it.

We have been wintering in Turkey since 2002 and the winters have got wetter and cooler over the years like many places I suppose.

This pic was taken in Fethiye yesterday lunchtime.









Don


----------



## nicholsong

Cool Man  

We might be there next winter.

Geoff


----------



## brimo

OK Everyone, thought I'd now give you an update now that tickets have been booked. I looked all over the Internet getting prices for the various carriers. In the end we got the return sailing Anocona - Patra and back again. Departing Ancona on 16th April and coming back from Patra on May 24th for an all-in price of just €509.20 with a cabin and 
a free meal.

I was getting prices of about €650+ euros. I got in touch with Lara at http://www.viamare.com and asked her to get me a price following earlier recommendations.

She came back with a price of over €700 so I wrote back saying I could get it on the Internet cheaper. She wrote straight back saying she's made a mistake and re-quoted at €509.

I have just booked it at that price which I thought was really good. Mind you I got the Minoan Bonus Club Card, easily obtainable on Internet which gives 10% discount. We also got an early booking discount of 20% !!

Looking forward to it now. What weather can we expect in late April through most of May?


----------



## Bovisand

Dear brimo,
We took our Autotrail Savannah (and towed Scooter) to Greece for the first time last Sept and apart from some technical issues, we absolutely loved it.

peejay, addie and don_madge were all great sources of inspiration.

Used a mixture of Campsites (mainly ACSI) and Wildcamping spots. Some of the free beach and harbour locations we used were so special we had to pinch ourselves at times.

We traveled out Ancona to Patras (Anek) and back via Igouminista (bit of a squeeze getting on at Igouminista as it was already pretty full).

Unlike others, we though the roads appalling at times and pretty sure we knackered one of our rear springs which had to be replaced when we got back.

But had a great time and cant wait to get back.
Our blog: http://sueandsteve2011.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Italy/Greece 2012

Stephen


----------



## brimo

Fantastic blog Stephen, making many notes on the places you visited and stayed at, brilliant !!


----------



## nicholsong

Brimo

You asked about weather late April/May.

It will be pleasantly warm with not much cloud/rain but you might find the transition from the sun on land into quite cool sea water a bit of a shock, although actually the sea temp will be about 19C.
You should also catch the Spring flowers and green grass before it all starts turning brown.

The tavernas and cafes will be all open and the staff should be refreshed, but do not expect it to be cheap, despite the recession. For cafes/bars look for where the old Greek men sit - maybe not the poshest but will be the cheapest.

Have a good trip.

Geoff


----------

